# Gyroidite hunt



## ESkill (May 19, 2019)

So I've crafted both the small kingly gyroidite and the jellied gyroidite but my goal still says to craft a gyroidite figure. Am I misunderstanding the goal, they don't mean the big one that requires leaf tickets right? Has anyone else had this glitch?


----------



## WynterFrost (May 19, 2019)

there's the large kingly gyrodite to craft it costs like 500 gyrodites to craft


----------



## ESkill (May 19, 2019)

WynterFrost said:


> there's the large kingly gyrodite to craft it costs like 500 gyrodites to craft



Ah ok thanks. The goal just says craft a gyroidite so it's not very clear. I figured I could craft one of the small ones since I doubt I'll get 500 :/


----------



## Ossiran (May 19, 2019)

ESkill said:


> Ah ok thanks. The goal just says craft a gyroidite so it's not very clear. I figured I could craft one of the small ones since I doubt I'll get 500 :/



The one on page 4 requires the 30 one next to the small Kingly. The big one and all the rest are for the last page.


----------



## ESkill (May 19, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> The one on page 4 requires the 30 one next to the small Kingly. The big one and all the rest are for the last page.



Ha oh geez, I feel dumb. My brain wasn't connecting their names, like I was thinking of them all as being "gyroidite figures", despite reading that one is called jellied gyroidite and one is small kingly.. I was wondering why the two I crafted didn't count for the goal. Ok I got it all cleared up now. Thanks!


----------

